# New siggy



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 20, 2008)

its been a while since the forums were down so i had to make sure i wasnt too rusty. as you can see the colors kinda bothered me, but let me know what ya guys think


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it just me or is the perspective on the F16's wings a little strange?


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 20, 2008)

That's what I noticed too Marcel.

But it's a nice layout Doubl3Ac3.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice work mate!


----------



## DBII (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks good. I like yours also Thorlifter.

DBII


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 21, 2008)

hmm yeah i just saw that, i think it was cause im using a different background for the pic so i might have erased some of the wing in the process


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2008)

Doubl3Ac3 said:


> hmm yeah i just saw that, i think it was cause im using a different background for the pic so i might have erased some of the wing in the process



Yes that's possible. But if you're using a mask-layer that's easy corrected  For the rest, I like the idea.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking good!!


----------

